

MySQL Connector/Python - jcsalterego
https://launchpad.net/myconnpy

======
ErrantX
Wow, MySQL roll out for our Python software is a complete pain - I cant
believe I have never come across this before!

Thanks so much!

(it's apparently been about for a year - yet i9n all my Googling I never came
across it... :()

~~~
jacquesm
There's likely to be a bit of a performance penalty though.

~~~
ErrantX
Im guessing next to network latency it wont be a huge factor.

There is some C in there too - I haven't dug too deeply but I am guessing that
certain core aspects will be in C for performance reasons.

EDIT: I apologise - I believed the Launchpad description which says Python/C.
Checking the src it appears to be _pure pure_ python. :)

~~~
jacquesm
> pure pure python

Yep.

The benchmarks will be interesting. If they managed to get good performance
out of this then I'll be most impressed.

